# Planar Touch Screen Support in Win10



## 5LGETU10

I have three Win10 systems, all recent motherboards with various video capability. One is an Asus Maximus VII Hero with an i7 3960K and only Intel embedded graphics. The next is an Asus 990FX R2.0 with an AMD FX-8150 and an Asus Radeon R9 390 graphics card. The final system is An Asus X99 Deluxe with an Intel i7-5820K processor and an MSI GTX980 graphics card. All systems started as Win7 and were upgraded to Win10. When the Maximus VII upgraded all functions were available for the Planar PCT2785 touch screen. Both mouse and keyboard and touch worked perfectly at all times. When the 990FX was upgraded if you started using the mouse you could never make use of the monitor's touch capability. If you started with touch, you could use touch for what seems permanently, and if you use the mouse occasionally touch would still work, but if you used the mouse and keyboard for any length of time you lost touch capability. When the X99 was upgraded no touch capability was available from the start. I never loaded the drivers for touch for any of the Win7 systems, so that shouldn't be a factor. I would love to get all the systems, but especially the X99, to have full capability for touch and mouse and keyboard. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## OldGrayGary

There's a reasonably recent mid-August 2015 Bios (#1901) for the X99 Deluxe over at the Asus site ... might help with Windows 10 compatibility.
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

Most recent update for the Sabertooth 990FX is #2501 from May 9th, 2014
SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 | Motherboards | ASUS USA

That screen features three display inputs... do you have the monitor hooked up to all three computers at the same time (using the different inputs? VGA/HDMI/Displayport?) ... Or?

Since the X99 has the nVidia GTX 980, try installing the latest nVidia drivers, but make sure to install them using the "Custom --> clean install installation" method. [There have been a few issues with the latest drivers when installed using the "Express" method].

See if any of that helps.


----------



## OldGrayGary

One more thing to try:

Give the built-in Troubleshooters in Windows 10 a try:
1) Right-click the Windows Start Menu icon
2) Select Control Panel
3) Select Troubleshooting
4) Select "View all" (on the left side of the screen)
5) Select Hardware and Devices (and follow the on-screen instructions)


----------



## 5LGETU10

Hi Gary, thanks for the quick response. The first thing I did was check the various BIOSs. The two older MBs were at the latest levels, and the X99 was at 1901. I had already upgraded the X99 to the 2101 (released in January of this year) with no joy.

With all of the systems I have only had it connected via HDMI. I also have it connected to USB, which I suspect is being used for the touch capability.

I had also already done a complete wipe of the video drivers and installed the latest drivers from Nvidia. And at your suggestion I went to the troubleshooter and ran it. It suggested that it found something and asked me to reboot, which I did, but the only thing that I could find was that it said that the automatic driver update was off (it isn't).

Larry


----------



## OldGrayGary

When you look in Device Manager, is your screen mentioned by make/model? Or is it just listed as "generic PnP monitor"? You can try removing it (on the systems that aren't responding consistently with touch) and let Window re-detect in on restart. 

I found a few links that looked promising, as far as Planar providing special drivers for the screen ... but neither site is responding at the moment. In case they "come back from the dead", here are the links I tried:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...6YmWWOFq3jjls61UEPTnYA&bvm=bv.116636494,d.cGc
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...fHuRUus1RZH-iAlh3CYMRA&bvm=bv.116636494,d.cGc

(Both sites timed out with the "site cannot be reached" error)

Just in case this is a specific driver on your computer that isn't being used, you can try having Device Manager look at the drivers there on the hard drive:
1) Start Device manager.
2) In the Monitor category, right-click on your monitor
3) Select Update Driver Software.
4) Select Browse my computer for a driver software.
5) Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer.
6) Select the driver option according to your device model and install.

If a model-specific drivers from the Windows 7/8 days are still around, that method might find them - and you can give them a try.


----------



## 5LGETU10

I only show a generic PNP monitor, and can find no Win10 driver. The two links you found I've been monitoring for a couple of days now, and continue to be broken. I did find one site (lost now) that had drivers for the monitor, but nothing for Win10, so I assumed that they had been added to the Microsoft driver stack for Win10. I've now sent an email to Planar describing the problem and asking for a driver, but I didn't do that earlier only because of the fact that on other Win10 systems with only hardware differences it works. However, if the real connection required for touch capability is USB, which I have to believe is the case, I don't see how it can be other than something with Win10, since that's pretty basic hardware.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi again 

I believe you are likely correct that it is a USB-like driver that is needed. They don't put it in the USB category, though, since touch screens don't actually connect via USB. So, look in Device Manager under Human Interface Devices and see if you can spot HID-compliant Touchscreen. Right-click it and choose Properties, go to the Driver tab, and if the driver doesn't show as enabled, click Enable. 

I've read a few posts where this happened most often for upgraded computers (not as common for clean installs, or PCs that come with Windows 10 installed).

But it does look like it is the HID-compliant driver that we'll want to concentrate on: perhaps removing/reinstalling it (if the Enable method doesn't work).

I am so comfortable with my old keyboard ways, I haven't bought a touchscreen computer yet... I didn't know until looking up your issue that touchscreens have two separate drivers - the "monitor" and the "hid-compliant device". Old dog Gary learns a new trick again.....


----------



## 5LGETU10

Nice work Gary! I uninstalled it and reinstalled it and I now have a touch screen! Very much appreciated! Out of curiosity, what is the USB connection for if not the touch capability? It's not for support for accessible USB ports, because the monitor has none. It has a couple next to the device style USB socket, but they're certainly not for normal use, as they're virtually inaccessible from the front. 

I agree, I've used a keyboard forever and a mouse pretty much from the Xerox creation, but since you guys are moving so strongly toward touch, I figured I'd better start figuring it out. :blush:

Anyway, thanks again.

Larry


----------



## OldGrayGary

Some of the newer monitors (and your monitor is quite nice and quite new) have all sorts of extra connectors and 'ports'.... One customer of mine has two or three HDMI ports, two or three USB ports (at least one of which is on a side, just slightly toward the rear), the old analog video inputs, two different audio out jacks, a VGA connector, and a DVI connector... and heck, maybe some I didn't notice....

One of the more interesting ways the USB ports can be used .... is to plug in a "Stick-PC" (you might have seen these, I think Intel and Lenovo both make a few ... probably others do too). A "Stick-PC" is a device a bit larger than most USB flash-memory sticks - but the stick PCs aren't just flash memory sticks = they are tiny computers, and they can transform a monitor into an all-in-one computer when the pc stick is plugged in.

I'm not sure they're ready for prime time yet, but they make for fun reading on the tech websites.

Enjoy your computers ... they all have nice specs... [ I'm sure a few of our readers wouldn't mind having a GTX 980  ]
Cheers!


----------

